# New Baby Sulcata Enclosure



## Yeetster (Aug 25, 2018)

Any tips or if you see anything that would help the tortoise better let me know!


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 25, 2018)

This is what you are using correct?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076KXWM52/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

1. Are you only using a single light fixture? It looks as if only half the enclosure is lighted. If the tortoise can't see the area, they're probably not going to use the area. Also what type of bulb are you using? Please be specific and or provide a picture/link of the product.
2. Consider mounting your light fixture(s) onto the lid itself. Cut out section of the top and affix your fixtures on top of the lid. 
3. Having a additional hide and water dish on the cool side of the enclosure is an beneficial option.
4. Plan ahead. That 4 ft enclosure you currently have will not last for a Sulcata hatchling.


----------



## Yeetster (Aug 25, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> This is what you are using correct?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076KXWM52/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> 1. Are you only using a single light fixture? It looks as if only half the enclosure is lighted. If the tortoise can't see the area, they're probably not going to use the area. Also what type of bulb are you using? Please be specific and or provide a picture/link of the product.
> ...


Yes and I’m using 1 uvb, 2 heat emitter 100 wat and a 80 watt ( I switch on during day and off at night for the 80) and also 1 100 way basking.
The temps are 93 and 65% humidity rn but I just set it up so they should rise.

This is the uvb 
https://www.chewy.com/zoo-med-repti...MI-KjP8IeJ3QIVXp7ACh3gjgBbEAQYAiABEgIQKvD_BwE


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 25, 2018)

Greetings....and like others have noted in lots of posts, those temp/humidity gauges are not very accurate at all. It’s best to spend a few extra bucks, go to HomeDepot and pick up a. Couple Accurite digital gauges...with a remote sensor. 

Be careful with temperature gradient so neither end is toooo hot or too cold. Are you uding a CHE and thermostat to regulate the overall temp, plus a basking light...etc


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeetster said:


> Yes and I’m using 1 uvb, 2 heat emitter 100 wat and a 80 watt ( I switch on during day and off at night for the 80) and also 1 100 way basking.
> The temps are 93 and 65% humidity rn but I just set it up so they should rise.
> 
> This is the uvb
> https://www.chewy.com/zoo-med-reptisun-50-uvb-fluorescent/dp/126577?utm_source=google-product&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=f&utm_content=Zoo Med&utm_term=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-KjP8IeJ3QIVXp7ACh3gjgBbEAQYAiABEgIQKvD_BwE



The opened hatch is the reason why most of the heat is escaping from your enclosure. Large, closed chamber style enclosures only need a single ceramic heat emitter. Do as I suggested and cut into the plastic lid. Use aluminum foil to cover to exposed edges (Taping the foil unto the lid is optional) and place your fixtures on top of them. Easy.

Get an additional uvb fixture to light up the other side of your enclosure. I would suggest getting a 2-4 ft one so you can use both of them in the 8' x 4' enclosure you'll mostly need to buy/build in the near future. 

Keep one ceramic heat emitter on constantly at 80F. You need an additional basking light bulb at 95-100F. Keep humidity at 80%. As Maro2Bear suggested, pair the thermostat with the ceramic heat emitter. Place the uvb and basking fixtures on a 12-14 hour daily timer.


----------



## Yeetster (Aug 25, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings....and like others have noted in lots of posts, those temp/humidity gauges are not very accurate at all. It’s best to spend a few extra bucks, go to HomeDepot and pick up a. Couple Accurite digital gauges...with a remote sensor.
> 
> Be careful with temperature gradient so neither end is toooo hot or too cold. Are you uding a CHE and thermostat to regulate the overall temp, plus a basking light...etc



I don’t have a thermostat but yes I do have a basking light and it always sits at 85-90 range and humidity is now up to 75% so I can’t be that wrong?


----------



## Yeetster (Aug 25, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> The opened hatch is the reason why most of the heat is escaping from your enclosure. Large, closed chamber style enclosures only need a single ceramic heat emitter. Do as I suggested and cut into the plastic lid. Use aluminum foil to cover to exposed edges (Taping the foil unto the lid is optional) and place your fixtures on top of them. Easy.
> 
> Get an additional uvb fixture to light up the other side of your enclosure. I would suggest getting a 2-4 ft one so you can use both of them in the 8' x 4' enclosure you'll mostly need to buy/build in the near future.
> 
> Keep one ceramic heat emitter on constantly at 80F. You need an additional basking light bulb at 95-100F. Keep humidity at 80%. As Maro2Bear suggested, pair the thermostat with the ceramic heat emitter. Place the uvb and basking fixtures on a 12-14 hour daily timer.



I just now closed the lid that was open they were just in the pictures like that but thank you!! And okay


----------

